# When you had your first vape



## hands (21/11/14)

my first vape was pleasing and got me hooked on vaping. i have given a few smokers a try and most of them coughed. tonight i gave it to a guy that smokes and has been a smoker for 35 years and he really coughed a lot from just a small drag. the juice i have in there is 6mg 30pg/70vg the coil is a 1.6 ohm and to me its really smooth. now i cant remember coughing when i had my first go. has anyone ells experience this when they started or by giving someone ells a go?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (21/11/14)

My first vape was on the first EVOD with 18mg Liqua. I do remember coughing off the first toot but after that got used to it. That's when I told myself I'm getting myself a device too. 

I must say though I've seen many smokers who have tried vaping and coughed on their first drag.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (21/11/14)

Yes some people cough quite a bit when starting. Its moisture not dry smoke, so therefore its different for the throat to deal with.

A colleague of mine I tried to convert couldn't stick with vaping because of the coughing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (21/11/14)

I remember my first go. Was on some bullet looking mech mod and a glass atty with hell frozen over in it. I don't recall coughing. But I do remember taking a toot. Then another then another and so on because I couldn't believe how much 5 he juice tasted like fireballs. I've bought my mom sis and bro a mini nautilus on vision spinner and they all coughed for a while when they started. Sadly they didn't stick to it but do notice them using it as an inbetweener

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/11/14)

My first vape was about 5 years ago on a cig-a-like that didnt work too well. No coughing. It just didnt work much. I thought "interesting but no way is this going to replace my Rothmans"

Then just over a year ago I tried Twisp and was truly amazed at the improvement. Flavours were amazing and it came much closer to Rothmans. Twisp got me off stinkies but I chain vaped my Twisps all day and spent a huge amount of time refilling and cleaning 

Interestingly, my mom had her first vape on a Twisp. She liked their Cherry and Caffe Late flavours but several others gave her a scratchy throat and made her cough a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (22/11/14)

My first was a cig-a-like circa 2007 (still have it). Didn't work all that well with the auto battery as I had to suck too hard to activate, which resulted in juice in my mouth almost every time. Went back to stinkies, and in January this year picked up a friend's Twisp, bought my own the next day and never looked back.

Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dr Evil (22/11/14)

My first vape was on a Greensmoke cartomiser, the flavour was good but i had to drive quite a bit just to buy carts.

Then my friend introduced me to vapemob a few months after they started their business. It was on an ego 1100mah VV with a top coil tank, can't remember what they were called, but i was hooked on the flavour. 

And then my vaping journey really began.. 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo (22/11/14)

My first go was mid 2010 on a cig-a-like. Was a bad experience

Found this forum beginning of June : http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/so-the-road-begins.2784/

First vape after that was a iClear16d and a Spinner, i was hooked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danny (22/11/14)

Not sure which year I had my first vape, maybe 2007-2009. It was on a twisp cigalike that had a mesh screen in the filter that I used to have to drip on. Needless to say it didnt last long, and ensured I didnt think about vaping for quite a long time. Then in the beginning of this year I started researching again because I saw people with clearo devices and they seemed to function better. So for my birthday I gifted myself a twisp set, started vaping immediately and havent picked up a stinky since (I still have my last box three quarters full!). I had no coughing or anything like that and am thankful for it. My brother hasnt been able to shift because he still coughs so badly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jtgrey (22/11/14)

I started on the 15 of May 2014

Bought a twisp set of 2 . One for me and one for my wife .

Did not look back one day yet ! Still have both twisps and would never sell them because they saved my live !

Got much better gear now but hell the twisp started me on my vaping quest

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/14)

I tried the Green Smoke cig-a-likes a few times a couple of years back and they never worked for me and certainly were not satisfying enough to give up stinkies! The Twisp was a turning point for me... I did try some others and I can't even remember the name of them because they are all in the gorge... after the Twisp came the ego style batteries and the mPT2 and the rest as they say is HISTORY!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh (23/11/14)

My first vape was on one of Jaco's friends twisp at a braai a week before he went and got us our own. Me and Jaco caught a bit, but luckily not to much.

It was the pretty shiny look of the twisp and the lekker berry flavour he had in there that caught me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (23/11/14)

tried it a few years back , can't remember the brand menthol flavour I remember also at a braai , gave it one look 'nee wat die dingetjie lyk of dit vir girls is man!" , well now rocking the Evic Naut Mini and had my first proper took last Friday (forgot to check the watts so was a 12W stinger to the throat and lungs). Tried the Tugboat today as well , bit harsh so will still need to experiment , bit off topic how do you guys find nichrome , did a quick and dirty three coil 16mm vaped ok nothing great flavour was much different than the Mini .... anyway I digress will start another thread for this ... carry on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/11/14)

Danny said:


> Not sure which year I had my first vape, maybe 2007-2009. It was on a twisp cigalike that had a mesh screen in the filter that I used to have to drip on. Needless to say it didnt last long, and ensured I didnt think about vaping for quite a long time. Then in the beginning of this year I started researching again because I saw people with clearo devices and they seemed to function better. So for my birthday I gifted myself a twisp set, started vaping immediately and havent picked up a stinky since (I still have my last box three quarters full!). I had no coughing or anything like that and am thankful for it. My brother hasnt been able to shift because he still coughs so badly.



@Danny, I also have half a carton of Rothmans in my cupboard. I intend keeping it as long as I can to remind me of my conversion to vaping. What a great thing. I still cant believe I dont smoke cigarettes anymore!

On the topic of Twisp and coughing, i know of a few people who had this problem. My mom too. Some of their flavours made her cough. Strange because she is a hardcore Rothmans Blue smoker. She finds that some juices dont make her cough. For example Vapeking's coffee and Witchers Brew Blackbird. Maybe also suggest Vape Elixir Plasma juice to your brother. It is soft and soothing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom (24/11/14)

Silver said:


> @Danny, I also have half a carton of Rothmans in my cupboard. I intend keeping it as long as I can to remind me of my conversion to vaping. What a great thing. I still cant believe I dont smoke cigarettes anymore!
> 
> On the topic of Twisp and coughing, i know of a few people who had this problem. My mom too. Some of their flavours made her cough. Strange because she is a hardcore Rothmans Blue smoker. She finds that some juices dont make her cough. For example Vapeking's coffee and Witchers Brew Blackbird. Maybe also suggest Vape Elixir Plasma juice to your brother. It is soft and soothing.



You should definitely have that carton put into a glass case, and mount it somewhere as your trophy for winning

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Matuka (24/11/14)

Almost everyone that I have seen have a pull for the first time ends up coughing to some degree. I did the same, but was amazed that there was a TH from these funny devices. Right from the start I left stinkies behind for good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (24/11/14)

I did not cough on my first hit, but the TH was quite intense - it took my breath away 

My first was on an EMOW kit loaded with Vape King Methol Ice - I was never a menthol smoker. Haven't had a single drag of a smoke since then.

It was love at first puff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (24/11/14)

My first experience with vaping was a twisp from a mate. I coughed like a little girl and didn't enjoy it at all

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KB_314 (24/11/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Yes some people cough quite a bit when starting. Its moisture not dry smoke, so therefore its different for the throat to deal with.
> 
> A colleague of mine I tried to convert couldn't stick with vaping because of the coughing.


Yes I remember coughing but for me it was definitely due to moisture at the back of the throat only

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kimbo (24/11/14)

KB_314 said:


> Yes I remember coughing but for me it was definitely due to moisture at the back of the throat only



Like being in a heavy fogged up shower


----------



## QBad (25/11/14)

Hmmm im still new to the vape life but lets stats... my firs vape was in 2008 on a ciga after not being satisfied with it and spitting up juice etc etc i tried a dif brand. 

I tried about 3 maybe 4 diff brands before picking up my first half decent kit from a place called lung buddy. These i later learned were similar to the older gen of evod... i found my self with juice in my leaking in my pockets. Tanks gargling and spitting and again a mouth full of juice. Lol i was kinde cured of my vaping experience there after. Due to the fact that i never really used my kits for extended periods i can not really recall any coughing.

Around April 2014 I came across the twisp clearos at my local and loved it. Started doning a bit of research on the product and eventually got myself a 2 piece kit... one for me and one for my brother. It was around this time I was introduced to dry hit and th etc. Made the mistake of going back to stinky stuff after 2 weeks on the clearo... 3 months later im back on it and its just about that time I came across the lovely bunch on the forum... I have since been graced with PIF which gor me off the stinkies for good... repayed and upgraded to a half decent mod and Nautilus mini. I still cough at my 8 or 9 watts of vaping. 

Very recently tho i made a little discovery after watching about 100 vids on mixin juices and cloud casing.

I have been suffering from sinus issues forever and it was explained to me that high level VG might be causing super TH due to the constant sinus drip causing irretation. Someone suggested trying a 70/30 or even 80/20 mix. Vg being the lowest ratio. I eventually explored a bit by filling my tank 20 percent with a decent menthol and then filling it with normal pure BP Glycerine. And winner winner chicken dinner. Great dense vape and much more chilled TH. I would recomend keeping a bit of PG to thin out and lower that TH but need to warn you that you will have to find a happy medium as PG does not carry flavour as well as VG....

Im hoping some of the vets will correct me if im completely missing the plot on pg/vg discription but also hope this helps you in future stinker conversion.

Ps excuse typos... Sent from mobile half asleep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ricgt (26/11/14)

Ahhh yes, ones first time... It all started 5 months ago, standing in a humble tobacco shop at Cedar Square getting ready to drive back to KZN. 

I remember clearly as the mysterious (bless her!) gypsy woman across the counter handed me my soon to be silver EVOD knock-off filled with "watermelon" which I presumed had been distilled from the crotch juices of 120 long distance runners. 

About 2.5 nano seconds of coil soaking and a straight lung hit... Baaaaaaaaaaaaaam Chuck Norris gave me one solid wwwhhhhhhapppend to they old throat. 

Peepers bulging, I tried to hold back a cough bigger than Godzilla's nut suck. No luck, spluttering and teary eyed I waved the gypsy goodbye as she neatly folded my heard of buffaloes and stashed into the top of her bra.

True story  I wouldn't be where I am today without gypsy woman and her "watermelon" juice...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Beyman (26/11/14)

My first vape was probably about 3 or so years ago. I remeber it being on one of those ciggarette looking devices ( if my memory serves me well it was a twisp product) that first drag was awful... The juice spat back into my mouth...

Then around a year ago when the new devices started getting brought into the country I had my first proper vape on a itaste mvp with an iclear 30 tank... I back then absolutely loved it ( not the biggest innokin fan as of late) but i remeber that sensation I got. Since then I haven't touched a ciggarette. Been vaping properly for about a year now! I'm so far down this rabbit hole... my obsession is getting out of hand... but yeah that's my 10cents

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (26/11/14)

QBad said:


> I have been suffering from sinus issues forever and it was explained to me that high level VG might be causing super TH due to the constant sinus drip causing irretation. Someone suggested trying a 70/30 or even 80/20 mix. Vg being the lowest ratio. I eventually explored a bit by filling my tank 20 percent with a decent menthol and then filling it with normal pure BP Glycerine. And winner winner chicken dinner. Great dense vape and much more chilled TH. I would recomend keeping a bit of PG to thin out and lower that TH but need to warn you that you will have to find a happy medium as PG does not carry flavour as well as VG....
> 
> Im hoping some of the vets will correct me if im completely missing the plot on pg/vg discription but also hope this helps you in future stinker conversion.


Yeah, seems to me you have got your PG vs VG somewhat confused up there. PG would be the one providing more throat hit. Thus, in your "70/30 or even 80/20" above the VG must be the highest (not the lowest) ratio. In the end with your custom mix you got it right with BP Glycerine (VG) giving you a VG percentage of more than 80.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## QBad (26/11/14)

Andre said:


> Yeah, seems to me you have got your PG vs VG somewhat confused up there. PG would be the one providing more throat hit. Thus, in your "70/30 or even 80/20" above the VG must be the highest (not the lowest) ratio. In the end with your custom mix you got it right with BP Glycerine (VG) giving you a VG percentage of more than 80.




Much to learn lol. Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MorganSa (1/12/14)

for noob, they will take a while to get used to the throat hit...


----------

